# Campsites inland Portugal and Spain?



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

Does anyone know of a decent guide (preferably with GPS co-ords) to inland Portugal and Spain campsites (not aires)?

We have the guides to aires, and we have the 2012 ACSI guide, but the latter is absolutely useless for inland Portugal, and not much better for inland Spain.

We spent years having to go to "the seaside" with our kids, now they are grown up we prefer to explore inland; and in any case, in Spain, for example, the costas have got so built up they are not really our cup of tea. We find inland is where you find real Spain. Last September we stayed in two or three ACSI sites in inland Spain, and very good they were too - but they are few and far between. We just don't want to get stuck in the wilds of Portugal, with no idea if there's a campsite for 100 miles!

Even if you only know whether inland sites are plentiful or scarce, that would be very useful. Thanks!


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

i have the main acsi guide not just the one's with discounts, its a really comprehensive guide about the size of a ditionary, if you go on their website you will find the discounted sites are only about 10/15% of the ones shown,
the main guide has the same format including co-ords


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

You won't get many answers in the subscribers lounge, it doesn't appear on the front page. I will click the report button and ask a mod to move it to Spain and Portugal Touring where it will be seen, Alan.


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

I have reported this thread so a Mod can move it to Spain & Portugal Touring


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

Beat me to it Alan  

Charlie


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
Try.Camping Portugal. roteiro campista also Orbitur. Wild camping is just about anywhere water from village pumps -Potable- all over the place.
Enjoy.


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

We used this book for Portugal its quite good .

Camping Portugal Roteiro Campista

Check it out here.http://www.vicarious-shop.com/Camping-Portugal-Roteiro-Campista.html


----------



## Foghorn-Leghorn (Jul 10, 2010)

Can Recommend here www.campingasseiceira.com 
very small site with 15 pitches and good facility's .


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,
We found a few campsites in inland Spain and Portugal in May last year and have listed them on our website

Here

We had an oldish Spain site guide and bought a Portugal official campsite guide which was quite cheap and useful at the tourist office in Evora  

Steve


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

Thanks very much to everyone who has replied, you've all been so helpful!

I'm sorry my question ended up in the wrong place: I actually still find it hard to place a new post on this website, so it's anybody's guess where it ends up. Purely my incompetence, I'm sure.

Thanks again to you all.


----------

